# Ladies gloves



## zapthatmonster (Jun 16, 2008)

I have small hands, and I'm having the hardest time finding gloves suitable for rigging/lighting work that actually fit me. I've been to both home depot and lowes, and I swim in any gloves that are suitable and the ones that do fit wouldn't help me at all. 

Anyone have any advice? I was thinking about checking out pacific grip or hollywood lights for their setwear stuff. I'd rather not order online and find out "all purpose women's" doesn't fit like it hasn't been.


----------



## soundlight (Jun 16, 2008)

Go to your local auto parts store, see if some of the small sizes of Mechanix gloves would fit you.


----------



## porkchop (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with sound light. I too have rather small hands and really like my gloves to be as small as possible. That mixed with a small gear head addiction of mine has lead me to wear pretty much only size small mechanix and ironclad gloves. Both are often available at auto parts stores. Often stores only stock one or two sets of small to something like 10 sets of medium and large size so sometimes you have to ask about them and it's hard to be picky on color but it's just wonderful when you find good gloves.


.....That reminds me I need to go get a new set. Off the NAPA


----------



## Footer (Jun 16, 2008)

My fiance wears the setwear fingerless gloves and loves them, and she has pretty small hands. There is a somewhat decent sizing guide online.


----------



## zapthatmonster (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd go for fingerless but I need full heat protection.

I've tried on mechanix and I love them, but no one carries the small sizes. I'll check out an autoparts store though.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 17, 2008)

Setwear even has a line of women's gloves now so you could probably check them out. They are more expensive, but mine have outlasted any pair of hardware store gloves that I have ever used.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 21, 2008)

I believe someone said that Mechanix and Setwear come from the same factory. If you can find a size that fits at the auto parts store seems like that should translate to an online Setwear purchase.


----------

